
Twitter closing Vine - alva
https://medium.com/@vine/important-news-about-vine-909c5f4ae7a7#.x5w73v2lv
======
jrs235
Established discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12806324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12806324)

------
Q6T46nT668w6i3m
Eh, they still have Fabric and Twitter TV. Everything will be fine.

~~~
ghostly_s
Yes, but are the big content creators on Vine going to be able to make that
transition? It's a very specific format which people have tailored their
skills for. I don't follow it that closely but has there been a big downturn
in activity? It seems like there's a glut of content every time I check in on
it.

Edit: Not sure why you mentioned Fabric, it doesn't seem to have anything to
do with this.

~~~
meira
He was been ironic. Twitter is clearly doomed, and killing a good app is only
one more mistake, I guess. They could at least sell it, make some money and
downsize their team.

